# Header Installation



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

It's not time yet but while this subject is on my mind I thought I'd ask. My engine will be coming home from the machinist in the next few weeks and I'm wondering what your experieces are with installation.

It came out easy enough with the exhaust manifolds on and I'm wondering if it will go back in with the Dougs headers installed. My best guess is "No" but I thought I'd ask.

The transmission stayed in the car and it's a 200-4R if that makes a difference.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No is the correct answer. You can wrestle them in with the engine almost in place, but not yet sitting on the engine mounts. Much easier with a helper. Go slow.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The easiest way would to put the headers roughly in place under the hood first and slowly lower the engine into place around them. An extra set of hands (or two) will make it that much easier. You may want to keep the engine hooked to the hoist until the headers are bolted up to allow you some options.

Good luck!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

What these fine gentlemen said. The extra little wiggle room on the hoist, before you set it in the mounts can make life a whole lot easier when it comes to bolting the headers nice and tight.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Great. That's about what I expected and it won't add too much work. Any difficulties getting the motor mounts tight with the headers fully tight?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

WhittP said:


> Great. That's about what I expected and it won't add too much work. Any difficulties getting the motor mounts tight with the headers fully tight?


?....don't do that. the motor must be set in the engine compartment first thing before you start to tighten the headers. use mechanics wire to keep them out of the way of mounting motor. if you take your time n pay attention to where they are gona lay, you will be able to lay the gasket in place n bring them up to the heads a short distance to start your header bolts. pay attention to brake line locations next to the headers.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

You're gonna love the Doug's headers! I have them in my 72 and they scream! Definitely some finessing to squeeze them in!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Whitt, no problem tightening the motor mount bolts with the headers bolted up. Go in from the front with a 10" extension and a socket. Piece of cake.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't forsee too many issues and thanks for all the feedback. I am going to use a mini starter that can rotate 360 degrees. I'll have a small oil filter on the angled housing. It's a console automatic so I don't forsee any linkage issues happening. 

Hopefully ground clearance won't be an issue with the 1 inch drop springs. It has the stock height springs with air bags in the back.

Anything else I need to think about while I still have a couple of weeks to tinker while the engine is getting built?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

dougs headers are the best quality n fit for Pontiac. due to the fact that headers sometimes make contact where there not supposed to, it is just good practice to FIRST mount the motor in the engine compartment isolated from add-on components like headers. unless you like putting things together n taking them apart again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If he puts the engine in without the headers sitting in the engine bay, he'll have to raise the car about 3 feet in the air to get them in. Best bet is to lay/wire them in place, and lower the engine in the bay. BTDT. Those collectors are LONG, and need a whole lot of tilt space under the car with the engine in place to even get close. Not a good idea.


----------

